# Amazing video



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

my phone wouldn't copy and paste the link so I decided to take a screenshot. Such a bittersweet video

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah being free is awesome. However most birds like that are where the eggs in stores come from and the meat in stores come from, so the next time you all buy some meat or eggs remember this video.


----------

